# We've expanded to Fenton, Missouri



## Blk Drgn (Nov 19, 2009)

Greetings to everyone here.  My name is Prof. Ike Bear ND. DiplAc. of Black Dragon Kung-fu Society of Healing & Combat Arts. I am entering my 41st year in the martial arts and we have opened a new school in the Fenton, MO. area. We teach Black Dragon kung-fu as passed to me by the Wu family as our main style but we have five teachers here so we give a variety of training including Muay Thai, Escrima, JKD, Silat and Close Quarter Combat. I have two senior students who have been with me for about twenty years now. Sifu Joseph Kohl and Sifu Michael Lauck. Sifu Joseph Kohl nows runs the city kwoon. 
    Black Dragon kung-fu is an off shoot of Shaolin as brought to the U.S. by Wu Han-Su (Wu Hng-Hsu). Black/blue is the water element as there are five Dragon Societies based on the Chinese medicine/philisophical elements. Black Dragon has eight animal styles and a drunkard form.
     We are not the Black Dragon Fighting Society. They are a different entity entirely. I welcome visitors to our kwoon and enjoy hosting guest instructors for workshops/seminars. I cross train often as encoraged by my teacher who was a very open minded and practical man.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 23, 2009)

Greetings, and welcome aboard.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------

